# Orijen ok for Mini. Schnauzer?



## amz155 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've always had my 4 year old Miniature Schnauzer on Medi-Cal Preventive from the vet. I've wanted to change him to a better food for a while now but have always been intimidated with sifting through all the information. I recently came up with a short list of better foods to try: Orijen, Acana, Innova, Wellness, Blue Buffalo and Fromm. 

Yesterday I purchased a bag of Orijen adult to try. I chose kinda arbitrarily from the short-list because I figured I'd have to start somewhere  But then I read on another forum that Orijen may not be good for Mini Schnauzers because it is too high in fat. Since Mini Schnauzers may be more likely to suffer from pancreatitis, a higher fat may not be a good idea. I only read this on another forum as someone's reply so I'm not sure what to do. I tried a google search to see what percentage fat in food is recommended for a mini schnauzer diet but I couldn't find anything.

Does anyone have any advice? Before I crack open the new bag of Orijen, I just want to be sure it'll be safe. I'm not opposed to switching to another food instead if there is one more appropriate for the breed.

Cheers,

Thanks.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Did you buy a small bag, like 5 or 6 lbs? If so I'd use it and see how he does on it. You can always buy a different brand next time. Really there's no exact science to it, every dog is different, even within the same breed. I'm currently looking for a good food for my dog food and I'm doing the trial and error thing. I think that's really all you can do.


----------



## BluePit (Dec 18, 2008)

I have friends that have the same problem with mini-schnauzers. 

They had success with..

Fromm Whitefish and Potatoes
Wellness Core Reduced Fat
Now they are trying the new California Natural Chicken Grain Free. 

I also think Innova Reduced Fat is another option for you.

You're right that you should stick to a lower fat content food, if your dog's genetics has a history of pancreatitis.


----------



## amz155 (Apr 20, 2007)

My concern is that I would try the Orijen, dog would love it and do well on it outwardly.
But possibly its not so good over a long period of time for him, on the inside (if that makes any
sense). Even now, with the inferior vet food he eats, he loves it and is doing well physically as far as 
I can tell. But now I know that even though things seem well on the outside, the vet food is
Not a healthy long term option. How do I know if the fat content of the Orijen is good for him
In the long term?

what percentage fat is even considered low or reduced when it comes to dog foods? When comparing
Orijen to other foods' fat content, how much lower percent fat than Orijen do I need to go?

How do I know if I should switch to something that is specifically lower in fat or reduced fat after 
Trying the Orijen? If all seems well, how will I know if he really needs a lower fat food?


----------



## BluePit (Dec 18, 2008)

Orijen is a great food, but it's not for every dog.. 

All foods you mentioned you're comparing high quality foods against other high quality foods. 

You're right the generic "Vet" food isn't the best food, it's formulated to treat a specific issue, but causes so many other side effects in the long term. 

You really can't go wrong, with any of the foods you mentioned. 

Most vet food is 7 to 9.5% for "Low fat". The Mins and Max on the food.. Consider 7-12% the safe range for a dog that has the issue. 

Keep in mind Orijen Fat content is a MIN not a max..


----------



## amz155 (Apr 20, 2007)

So the Orijen Adult at 16% MIN fax content might be a bit to fatty for a mini schnauzer then.... I guess I have to do some label reading to see which of the better foods have a lower fat content. But from I recall I think they were mostly in the 14-18% range.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure about Mini-Schnauzer's as a breed personally but I always pick foods that are pretty much high in fat. I think if a dog exercises enough, a little extra fat shouldn't hurt at all. Lots of water as well helps with digesting the fat. Sled dogs get 30-50% fat when they're working and they're fine but again I'm not sure about Mini Schnauzer's specific reaction to high fat foods.


----------



## BRule (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 2 yr. old Mini who I have fed Orijen for a little over a year now. I too was mindfull of pancreatitis but decided on Orijen because of the high quality fats, low carbs and no junk, among other things.

I am not an expert but I feel some keys to avoiding pancreatitis is to not overfeed and never give table scraps. She is 14.7 lbs. and I feed her 1/2 cup plus 3 or 4 treats a day.

I had her in to see the vet about 6 months ago and his first word was, WOW!


----------



## amz155 (Apr 20, 2007)

California Natural, EVO, Innova and Wellness CORE seem to all have lower fat options that may work. And advice on picking on over another?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

amz155 said:


> California Natural, EVO, Innova and Wellness CORE seem to all have lower fat options that may work. And advice on picking on over another?


I've used Wellness Core's reduced fat (grainfree) with one of my dogs and had alot of luck with it! I put her, along with my other two, on Orijen adult. Now, as of this afternoon, I am transitioning her back to the Wellness as she gained three pounds & I need her back down to her goal weight (many health issues).
If you decide to try Wellness, go to their website and sign up for the WellPet club. You'll get email newsletters with coupons in them!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

don't forget that Innova, Evo and California natural are all one company that got bought up by Proctor and Gamble. WHo makes Iams. Some folks seem to think that that will eventually lower the quality of the product.


----------

